# Trying to get pregnant



## CSF1206 (Jan 24, 2020)

I am new to the website. It was recommended by a friend of mine who said she found the best support group when she was trying to conceive.

This is the sixth time I have been trying. I went through a mis-miscarriage, a miscarriage and a few implantation failures. I had tests done and at 46 years old, all is well with me apart from a low egg count. I have a very good lining and good oxygenation.

However, since April 2020, my temperature doesn't go down with the start of my periods. It has been working in cycles of about three/four months, then one cycle where it goes back to normal before it goes back up again and doesn't go down.

Has anyone ever experience something like that.

I noticed it started around the time I started taking fertility boosters advised by a fertility clinic. I don't know if this is related at all.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Low egg quality and aneuplodies might be a reason of mcs and implantation failture. You might ask your clinic to check your ovarian reserve and do karyotyping test.


----------



## CSF1206 (Jan 24, 2020)

miamiamo said:


> Low egg quality and aneuplodies might be a reason of mcs and implantation failture. You might ask your clinic to check your ovarian reserve and do karyotyping test.


I have had a blood test done showing a low egg reserve. It's the first time I hear about karyotyping test. I don't even know what it is...I have been told that clomid would be helpful in my case but it's trying to find a clinic that will prescribe it without redoing it the whole series of tests.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

CSF1206 said:


> I have had a blood test done showing a low egg reserve. It's the first time I hear about karyotyping test. I don't even know what it is...I have been told that clomid would be helpful in my case but it's trying to find a clinic that will prescribe it without redoing it the whole series of tests.


From what I know not all clinics do karyoptyping ( a test showing whether there are any aneuplodies (genetics issues) - one of the most common issues in mcs). What does your docs think about your low egg reserve and if it can be the reason why you cant get pregnant?


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi CSF

Unfortunately at 46 years old, our cycles do get irregular in the way you are describing. I was considering a natural cycle frozen embryo transfer recently and monitored my cycle for several months to check feasibility of this. Whilst my periods were regular (26-28 days), I was not ovulating according to the OPK sticks so had to give up on the idea. Have you tested for ovulation? 

Sadly, a low egg count is not the only issue we face in becoming pregnant as we get older. Irregular periods, and anovulatory cycles are also an issue.


----------



## CSF1206 (Jan 24, 2020)

Miss Sunshine22 said:


> Hi CSF
> 
> Unfortunately at 46 years old, our cycles do get irregular in the way you are describing. I was considering a natural cycle frozen embryo transfer recently and monitored my cycle for several months to check feasibility of this. Whilst my periods were regular (26-28 days), I was not ovulating according to the OPK sticks so had to give up on the idea. Have you tested for ovulation?
> 
> Sadly, a low egg count is not the only issue we face in becoming pregnant as we get older. Irregular periods, and anovulatory cycles are also an issue.


Hi there, I have tested my cycle for 18 months and I do ovulate. I do not have irregular periods and I always have 26 day cycles - not a change there.The sticks and my basal temperature have all shown that there is not one problem there. I have decided to take a holistic approach: I have consulted someone who is qualified in herbal Chinese medicine and I also have found a "course" on how to make the right changes in terms of everyday habit and diet. Women suffering from repetitive miscarriages can suffer from undiagnosed celiac disease. I have decided to make the right changes to get all the right nutrients.


----------

